# Very Relieved!



## jpp44345 (Jun 20, 2011)

When I heard the rumors a few weeks ago about Asus releasing another Prime tablet at the MWC only two months after they released the TF201, I felt like an idiot for being an early adopter for the first time in my life. But when I saw the TF300 come out, I have to tell you I was pleased to find out that my TF201 which I have had for two months now is still the top dog in Android Tablets. TF300 as you may already know is the lower res screen, lower internal memory and cheaper version of the TF201. Which is fine for a certain market. Asus also recently unlocked the bootloader and already the CWM recovery has been available for it and a Virtuous Prime ROM (I highly recommend unlocking your bootloader the flashing this ROM, It is very good). I have high hopes now for this tablet and I can tell you after what Samsung brought out, essentially a crappy update to the Galaxy Tab, the TF201 will be a top dog for a while. Rejoice Prime fans!!!


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

They are releasing another, updated, version of the Prime. But, it's going to have a different name from now on going forward (sorry, I can't remember the name off-hand). It's the tf700t model. It's more or less the same, but with a HD screen and a different design to the back to fix the problems the original prime had with GPS. The 300 is going to be the entry-level model.


----------



## rapesauce (Jan 24, 2012)

Eli said:


> They are releasing another, updated, version of the Prime. But, it's going to have a different name from now on going forward (sorry, I can't remember the name off-hand). It's the tf700t model. It's more or less the same, but with a HD screen and a different design to the back to fix the problems the original prime had with GPS. The 300 is going to be the entry-level model.


Transformer infinity is what you're referring to i think. Yeah its just like the prime except for the hopefully fixed wifi issue. And a better looking screen. I was going to purchase the prime but decided to wait till mwc. Glad I did cause i want the infinity!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

rapesauce said:


> Transformer infinity is what you're referring to i think. Yeah its just like the prime except for the hopefully fixed wifi issue. And a better looking screen. I was going to purchase the prime but decided to wait till mwc. Glad I did cause i want the infinity!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


There you go! I knew it was something fancy like that! Haha!

I had the Prime and it really is a great tablet and the one I had, didn't have any GPS or Wi-Fi issues that were reported. It also had great battery life. I'm hoping the new one does, too! I'll be picking up one of those when they're released. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Eli said:


> There you go! I knew it was something fancy like that! Haha!
> 
> I had the Prime and it really is a great tablet and the one I had, didn't have any GPS or Wi-Fi issues that were reported. It also had great battery life. I'm hoping the new one does, too! I'll be picking up one of those when they're released.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Curious why you got rid of it then?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Curious why you got rid of it then?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


I returned it because it had a yellowish screen. When I put it next to a friend's Prime, there was a huge difference. Mine looked like an eggnog color. That's the only negative thing about the one I had.

In my area, everyone local is out of them. I had bought might in the next city over and the Best Buy where I bought it, was out of them, too. They told me to order from Amazon, but I decided just to wait a few months for the next one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Eli said:


> I returned it because it had a yellowish screen. When I put it next to a friend's Prime, there was a huge difference. Mine looked like an eggnog color. That's the only negative thing about the one I had.
> 
> In my area, everyone local is out of them. I had bought might in the next city over and the Best Buy where I bought it, was out of them, too. They told me to order from Amazon, but I decided just to wait a few months for the next one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


OK. Gotcha. I was just curious why you returned it. I would have returned it too if I that issue. So far, I'm pleased with mine. I'm not seeing any dead pixels or screen bleeding. I'm fairly happy with my wifi but do wish it was a little better. My speed does drop significantly when I move over 50 feet or so away from my router but not to the point where I can't use it. I'm hoping this is somewhat software related and can be improved through firmware updates. GPS does suck but not too concerned as i didn't buy it for GPS capabilities but it would be nice if this was a little improved upon too. Other than those two things, I think I have a winner here. Bought mine two days ago at Gamestop. I think mine is one of the newer model batches so think things are fine. Like I said, would be nice if wifi was improved a tad but seems like I lucked out with a pretty good model.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

SOTK said:


> OK. Gotcha. I was just curious why you returned it. I would have returned it too if I that issue. So far, I'm pleased with mine. I'm not seeing any dead pixels or screen bleeding. I'm fairly happy with my wifi but do wish it was a little better. My speed does drop significantly when I move over 50 feet or so away from my router but not to the point where I can't use it. I'm hoping this is somewhat software related and can be improved through firmware updates. GPS does suck but not too concerned as i didn't buy it for GPS capabilities but it would be nice if this was a little improved upon too. Other than those two things, I think I have a winner here. Bought mine two days ago at Gamestop. I think mine is one of the newer model batches so think things are fine. Like I said, would be nice if wifi was improved a tad but seems like I lucked out with a pretty good model.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's great that you like it. Honestly, if Best Buy had any in stock when I returned mine, I would've just asked for a replacement. I had planned on buying the dock this week, but it didn't work out that way.

Hopefully the new model will be worth the wait!

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using RootzWiki


----------



## stupid (Feb 15, 2012)

My *best android tablet* seems to be wiping and re-wiping itself now. The welcome screen keeps recurring and my apps are being deleted. I don't plug this into a PC at all. I just charge it up.


----------

